# Weekly competition 2007-28 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM,PM)



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

Competition 28, just in time to practise for the Swedish Open

2x2x2
1. R U2 F' U B' L2 B D B U' L2 F2 R B2 U2 B L D2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' B' U
2. L U F2 L D B' R' U R2 U2 F' D' F L' B U B2 L2 U2 B' L' F2 U' F U'
3. R2 U' R U L' U' F' D' F' L' F' R D R' B2 L2 D' L2 D L' U' B U2 F2 D'
4. L2 F2 U2 R F' R2 B' D2 F' R D L' D' R2 U2 F L2 D2 F D L F' R2 F R'
5. L2 F D2 F2 L2 U B' L2 D F2 D' L F R2 D2 B' U' L' D2 B' R U' L' U' R

3x3x3
1. U L R' D2 R' D U' R2 F' L' F2 U F D U' F L' R B F R' U R' D2 B
2. U2 L' F2 D' U R2 B2 L2 R' D2 B2 F R D2 L B D R F L' R F' R U L2
3. L U R U2 R B2 D2 U' B L B' L R B2 F D' L R B' L U2 L2 B' F D
4. R' B' L R2 D F' R' B' F L R' B2 D' B' L U' B2 D2 U2 R B' F L2 D' U
5. L' R F R2 B L' R B' F2 L2 R2 U' B' F2 L' R D2 L R D2 U B F' L' D'

3x3x3 One Handed
1. L U' F L U2 B' D U2 L' B R' B' U R2 U' L2 U' L' B' F' R2 D2 U2 L' R2
2. D' U2 B U2 B2 D2 B R' D' U' L' B F2 U R D2 F D' U L R B' F' R U2
3. R' B2 D' R B' F L2 F' L R2 D L2 R' B F L2 B' F2 D B' R' D2 U' R' U2
4. F' L' D2 R D' R2 B2 F R D2 L R2 U2 F2 D' L' R' U L' D U2 B2 F2 R' B2
5. U' R B' F2 D' F' L' R' F' R F' D2 B F L' B U2 L R2 B F L R F2 D'

4x4x4
1. r2 u r B F D' L2 u' F u2 L D2 B2 L' r f F' L u' f r' f R F D' u' U2 f' F2 L r R D2 U F r B u2 f F'
2. U' f2 U2 L2 r2 B F2 L R' F2 U2 B2 u2 F2 D2 B r' D2 B2 f F' R' U' f L' r R B f2 F L F2 L D' L2 r2 R' B D' U2
3. F R' U' B f2 L2 r2 R2 B' u' U' L2 B' D' L2 r' R u2 L2 B' f2 F' u F' L R' B2 f2 F u' B2 L' D2 U R F' r D2 U' R'
4. r D u2 L D2 B f F' L' D2 r u2 R2 B' f' D f2 R2 u U2 L' u2 B2 f2 F r R' f2 F2 L r2 R D' u2 F u' f F2 U' F2
5. D2 B' F' L2 R B f F' L' F L2 D' u2 U L' r D' u2 U2 L u2 U R2 D f2 U' r' R2 D2 u' U' F2 U r' R2 u2 L2 r2 B2 r

5x5x5
1. L2 l2 F2 U L2 l r' d2 r' d' f2 L f' D' d f2 F R u2 L2 l2 r2 B F L' l r' R B2 b F' D' u f' D d' U2 l2 f F2 L R B2 F' r' D2 r2 B L' l2 U r' d2 U' R' B u' R F L'
2. L R' b d2 r f l2 R B f F' l' r' F2 u L' l2 r' R' f' u' f' r b' F2 L' d' U2 r u B b L2 r2 D2 L D2 l r2 B b' l2 r' u' f' d2 u2 U L' b2 D' L' r' R2 b2 L d2 b2 R2 D'
3. b l2 B r' B2 b f2 F2 L R2 u' L' R f u b' d U' B b2 d2 U B2 u L f D2 u2 U2 r B D2 U2 f2 U2 f R2 f2 L r' f D2 d' L' R B u L b2 F' D f' d R' D2 U f D' u' R'
4. R' d' f2 D2 L2 l' R' B F' u' U' B2 D l2 r D2 d2 u2 U r f r f2 L2 l' r' R b f2 D2 d u2 F u B2 L B F L' l d2 u b' D' b f' F2 r' d' R' u U L l2 r' R2 F2 l' r2 u2
5. D' d U2 l' b u2 B R D u' l2 d f' L U2 r' b2 F L' r' R B d2 L' D b' f2 F2 D2 u2 F d2 b' D' r' d2 F u' L D' L2 l2 D d2 u R' F' U r' d r2 d' f' L' D d2 u2 l2 R B2

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. F' U L2 U F2 L F R U2 F2 R' F D' R' F' L U' B' U' F' D L U2 L D
2. L U R2 B L' F2 L' D' F2 L D' L2 U2 L U B D L U' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U'

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. D' R D2 B' F' R2 B2 L' R2 B' F L' R2 U' R2 D' U B' F' D' U L2 U L2 U2
2. L2 B D' B' F2 D' U2 L2 R F2 R F2 R B2 L U F2 L2 F' R' U' B' D' R F2

4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. r R' B' R2 u f' L2 B2 f' F' R' F L' f r2 R2 F U2 R F2 R' B f2 D L2 r R' B' f' F' U L D2 u2 F2 D' U f' u r'
2. B2 f F R D2 R' D2 u2 U2 F L' B' R' D L' r' R2 u' r' B R2 B f2 F r' f' U' L B' F2 u' f' D2 u2 L' r R' B f2 L

5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. l F' L' D d' u2 F' u l' u' l B b2 U2 b' R2 F2 r' U2 L l' R2 b f' d' u' f U' B' u L2 r d B b' R2 f2 l2 B2 D f' F2 L' b f' D2 l2 d' r b2 U' b2 F2 u2 B D' r2 U L' U
2. l' R2 f' L2 d f2 D L F' l2 r B D' u U' L' R' u' R' f l f2 l D2 F2 r' F2 l D' d2 u f2 L l2 r R' F' l' b' D' B2 f' R' D U' f' L' d b2 u' f' R F R d2 b2 D b D u2

Square-1
1. 1,6 / 0,3 / 0,5 / 3,0 / -4,1 / -2,2 / -4,0 / -4,3 / 6,2 / 1,0 / -4,0 / 4,1 / 5,1 / 6,0 / 3,4 / 6,0 /
2. 4,3 / 0,2 / 6,0 / 3,3 / 6,0 / 0,5 / 4,0 / 2,2 / -4,0 / 2,2 / 6,0 / 2,2 / 0,4 / 6,2 / 6,0 / 6,0 / -4,2
3. 0,6 / 0,6 / -3,3 / 0,5 / -2,0 / -4,2 / -5,4 / 6,5 / 0,1 / 6,5 / 6,0 / 6,2 / 4,2 / 6,2 / 0,2 / 0,2 /
4. 3,2 / 0,-5 / -3,0 / 4,3 / 3,0 / 5,3 / 5,0 / 4,0 / -4,3 / 0,3 / 6,3 / 3,0 / -2,0 / -2,0 / 4,1 / 0,2 / -4,3
5. -3,5 / 3,1 / 6,3 / 5,4 / 0,3 / 1,0 / -1,0 / -2,3 / -3,4 / -4,0 / 0,2 / 6,0 / 6,0 / -5,4 / 2,2 / 4,0 /

Magic
1. Just do 5 solves

MegaMinx (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....)
1. E4 D4 F3 d4 F4 f2 b2 e2 f2 C d2 e f b3 e3 f4 a3 f D3 a2 b4 f4 D2 c3 E3 d4 a3 e4 d3 F a2 d c2 a b D4 f3 C2 d4 c4 E d c4 b3 c b3 f4 D4 a2 e2 B3 e B3 D2 d2 a f2 C c2 F
2. E2 f3 a3 e4 a f4 a2 c3 e4 B4 C2 D4 c3 d4 B3 c4 f4 D3 d4 a2 e4 C3 a2 e4 f2 b3 e d3 e4 a3 d2 a2 c3 E4 b2 d F c2 e4 C2 A F4 B D2 c2 e2 B3 A F3 e2 B3 b c4 a4 c a2 f2 b2 d2 B2
3. c4 d3 F3 A B a4 e2 C4 a3 c2 e3 d3 a4 d4 F2 E A f2 D4 f3 e2 a2 e3 a f4 D3 c2 d3 f2 a3 b3 a d3 F3 f3 C3 f C e2 d2 e2 f C3 f4 e3 B4 A4 E3 e4 C c2 b E3 d4 F3 c2 b E4 c b4
4. c4 E2 e3 f3 D2 b a4 b2 d3 f2 e2 a2 b2 a4 b3 a4 e4 f2 a d4 a e4 f3 e3 B3 e3 B4 d4 F d4 e4 d3 B4 D3 c e3 B4 f3 a2 f2 e4 a d2 a4 b2 D4 A3 E3 b2 D F3 e C2 D4 a4 d B C2 E F2
5. c3 e3 f2 b a3 d3 F4 f3 C c2 d3 F c2 e2 B4 C b2 f a f3 D4 F2 B3 e2 a2 d3 c F A F3 B4 E4 e3 f3 a d2 e3 d a3 d4 e2 d2 f4 D3 a4 b3 D4 C A4 B2 C2 a2 e a c2 e d2 a2 c4 e4

Pyraminx (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
1. l' u' U' L' U' L B L B R B' R L' U R L R U B L' B' U' L' B L
2. r' u' L U' B L R' L B U L R' B R L' R B' U B L' R' U L U L'
3. l' r' b u' R L' U' R L' U B U' B U' L U' R U B R B R' L R L
4. b' u' R U B U' R' U R' U R L B' L U' B R' U L U B U R L' U'
5. l r' b u L' U R' U' B U' L R' U B L' B U' L U' L U' L' B' U' B

Fewest Moves
1. D' L' R' D2 L' R' D' R2 B' L2 R D' F R B R B U B L' R B2 U B F' D L' R' F2 L B U' R' B F D R' U' B' L2 R' B' D' U2 B' (45 moves original)
F2 R' U' R' B L' D2 L2 U' R D U B2 L' D' B D' R' (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)


I have almost caught up with the results. I will make sure that everything is done by the end of this week. Just keep checking this topic: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves analysis. I will update this daily. If you particpate in Fewest Moves, check this post to see if your results are valid!

Analysis of the Fewest Moves solutions:

Scramble: F2 R' U' R' B L' D2 L2 U' R D U B2 L' D' B D' R' (18 moves optimal solution)

Name: Jack
Solved in 35 Moves
2x2x2 (7): y' z L' R B' D F' U' L' (7 used, 28 left, 17 optimal left)
2x2x3 (4): z' x' U2 R' U' F2 (11 used, 24 left, 17 optimal left)
3rd pair (5): z' y' F U2 L' U' L (16 used, 19 left, 15 optimal left)
4th pair (8): U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F (24 used, 11 left, 11 optimal left)
OLL (10): x' R U' R' F' R U R' U' F U x (34 used, 1 left, 1 optimal left)
PLL (1): U' (35 used)
FURBDL notation: D' U R' F L' B' D', R2 F' R' U2, R F2 D' F' D, F2 U F2 U' F R' F' R, U L' U' F' U L U' L' F L, F'

Name: Mahajarama
Solved in 42 Moves
Extended 3/4 cross (8): (y' x2) L D R' B' R' L' U L (8 used, 34 left, 16 optimal left)
2nd pair (6): R' U B' U B R (14 used, 28 left, 15 optimal left)
3rd pair (13): U2 R U' R' B' R B R U' R2 U R U' (27 used, 15 left, 14 optimal left)
"set up all of the pieces for the next step" (8): R2 U R' B' R' B R B (35 used, 7 left, 7 optimal left)
2x2x2 + 2x3 + 1x3 blocks (4): U2 F' U' B' (39 used, 3 left, 3 optimal left)
Complete the cube (3): U2 F R2 (42 used)
FURBDL notation: B U F' L' F' B' D B, F' D L' D L F, D2 F D' F' L' F L F D' F2 D F D', F2 D F' L' F' L F L, D2 R' D' L', D2 R F2

Name: Lt-UnReaL
Not solved after 50 moves
Corrected, but still not correct -> DNF
X Cross: R B L' F B2 L F R2 U L' B2
2nd pair: y U R U R' U R U R'
3rd pair: U' R' U R
4th pair + OLL: y' R U' B2 U2 B' U' B U' B2 U2 R'
PLL: U2 R' U R U' R2 y' R' U' R U y x R U R' U' R2 B'


Name: gillesvdp
Solved in 49 moves
Cross (6): x2 F R' B2 R B D (6 used, 43 left, 17 optimal left)
1st pair (6): R' U' R F' U F (12 used, 37 left, 17 optimal left)
2nd pair (6): B U B' F U' F' (18 used, 31 left, 16 optimal left)
3rd pair (7): B' U B U' L U L' (25 used, 24 left, 11 optimal left)
4th pair #1 (4): U' B U' B' (29 used, 20 left, 11 optimal left)
Corner cycle insertion (8): x2 R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 x2 (37 used, 12 left, 11 optimal left)
4th pair #2 + OLL (12): U' R' U R F U' R' U' R U F' U (49 used)
FURBDL notation: B R' F2 R F U, R' D' R B' D B, F D F' B D' B', F' D F D' L D L', D' F D' F', R U R' D2 R U' R' D2, D' R' D R B D' R' D' R D B' D

Name: AvGalen
Solved in 39 moves
Ultra Extended X-Cross (7): B2 F2 D' R' F' R2 B' (7 used, 32 left, 17 optimal left)
Edge-OLL + Edge-PLL + 2nd pair (6): R F' R' F U D (13 used, 26 left, 17 optimal left)
3rd pair (3): B' D' B (16 used, 23 left, 14 optimal left)
4th pair (6): R' D2 R D2 R' D2 (22 used, 17 left, 12 optimal left)
Corner-OLL (8): x2 F' L' F R F' L F U (30 used, 9 left, 9 optimal left)
Corner-PLL (9): R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R (39 used)
FURBDL notation: B2 F2 D' R' F' R2 B', R F' R' F U D, B' D' B, R' D2 R D2 R' D2, B' L' B R B' L B D, R2 F2 R B R' F2 R B' R


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 20, 2007)

2x2x2
Average: 9.36
Times: (10.74), 8.27, 10.53, 9.27, (7.99)

3x3x3
Average: 26.70
Times: (29.76), 27.49, 26.43, (23.32), 26.18


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 20, 2007)

2x2x2: Average - 11.69
(6.53) 11.35 (14.55) 11.39 12.34

Magic: Average - 1.77
(1.93) 1.69 (1.57) 1.73 1.91 

3x3x3: Average - 26.16
(29.48) (24.20) 25.39 28.52 24.59

4x4x4: Average - 1:53.09
1:57.77 (2:04.05) 1:37.75 (1:30.75) 2:03.75

If this doesn't get any better after I get a Rubik's/Studio, I'm switching to a cage method.

5x5x5: Average - 2:22.33
(2:43.82) (2:08.91) 2:28.36 2:25.09 2:13.54

First solve was with the Mefferts...

2x2x2 BLD: DNF
DNF DNF

Trying new method.

3x3x3 OH: 1:16.39
(1:36.05) 1:16.69 1:13.61 (1:12.61) 1:18.89

Pretty consistent besides the first solve. F2L is usually around 50s, LL around 30s...


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 20, 2007)

Stefan Huber

2x2
Average: 9.52
Times: (7.12) 9.91 (11.13) 8.82 9.83

Good considering the fact that I just got my 2x2 3 days ago.


3x3
Average: 16.33
Times: 16.42 (18.73) (14.61) 15.43 17.13

Very nice for me

3x3 One-Handed
Average: 39.64
Times: 40.53 39.55 38.85 (31.99) (41.72)

Done with a new DIY kit which is extremely loose. My first Sub-40 average

Maybe I'll do BLD, 4x4 and Megaminx later.


----------



## Erik (Aug 20, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

2x2: (5.18), 4.05, 4.27, 4.53, (3.78) = 4.28
3x3: (8.44), 15.22, 14.11, (15.41), 14.27 = 14.53 TOTAL CRAP!  8 was PLL skip
OH: (24.44), (28.65), 27.16, 27.71, 25.55 = 26.81 ooh wait.. do i see a bit of improvement??
4x4: 59.88 OP, 54.72, (50.55), 57.96 O, (1:05.11 P) = 57.52
5x5: (2:09.11), 1:53.46, (1:49.52), 1:56.38, 1:51.16 = 1:53.67 too bad my rubik's one is broken, did this on eastsheen
--bld--
2x2 a: 35.16
2x2 b: 31.31
3x3 a: 3:32.80
3x3 b: 2:24.11 goood, and with my new TuRBo method for edges


----------



## Jack (Aug 20, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 7.97
Times: 8.59, (7.16), 7.61, 7.71, (9.31)

Consistent, and also sub 8.

3x3x3
Average: 19.82
Times: 20.11, (16.31), 18.27, (25.69), 21.08

Sub 20! 

3x3x3 OH
Average: 42.47
Times: (49.00), 42.96, (36.94), 41.61, 42.83

Completely horrible.

4x4x4
Average: 1:34.61
Times: 1:35.02, 1:28.65 P, (1:40.21), 1:40.16 OP, (1:26.61)

Also really bad. The first solve I had the centers all out of place, the fourth solve was a pop, the fifth solve I didn't have all of the edges solved when I started 3x3 solving, and almost all of the solves had really bad look ahead during edge pairing. 

5x5x5
Average: 3:18.96
Times: 3:19.21, 3:18.84, (3:09.78), (3:27.66), 3:18.84

Very disappointing. Last week I had a 2:50 average, and for a warm up solve I set a PB of 2:42.78, so I don't know why they are so slow.

Square-1
Average: 1:13.33
Times: (1:01.72), 1:16.30, (1:24.28), 1:21.53, 1:02.15

Parities on all but the first solve.

Magic
Average: 1.55
Times: 1.58, (1.41), 1.58, 1.50, (1.65)

Wow this is amazing! Usually I can barely get a single sub 1.7 solve, and now sub 1.6 average! 1.41 is a new record.

Megaminx
Average: 3:12.13
Times: 3:20.27, (3:31.28), (2:55.15), 3:14.05, 3:02.08

My megaminx is crappy.

Fewest Moves
35 moves
2x2x2: y' z L' R B' D F' U' L'
2x2x3: z' x' U2 R' U' F2
F2L: z' y' F U2 L' U' L U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F
OLL: x' R U' R' F' R U R' U' F U x
PLL: U'

The 2x2x2 and 2x2x3 were fairly good, the F2L and OLL were pretty bad, and the PLL was awesome! 

BLD

2x2x2: 48.13
2x2x2: 1:15.81


----------



## Toojdwin (Aug 21, 2007)

Trevor Davila

Pyraminx
Average: 12.31
Times: (9.38), 12.83, 13.22, 10.88, (13.31)

Sucked


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 21, 2007)

Mahajarama:

*Fewest Moves*

*Number of Moves:* 42

(y' x2) L D R' B' R' L' U L R' U B' U B R U2 R U' R' B' R B R U' R2 U R U' R2 U R' B' R' B R B U2 F' U' B' U2 F R2 (42)


----------



## hdskull (Aug 21, 2007)

Sikan Li


2x2x2
avg: 11.20
times: (10.08), 11.17, 11.97, (15.45), 10.47

3x3x3
avg: 22.90
times: 23.48, (21.48), (23.98), 23.17, 22.05
eh.

3x3x3 OH:
avg: 51.49
times: (52.31), (48.70), 51.88, 50.83, 51.76
darn, bad, haha

4x4x4
avg: 3:39.07
times: (3:08.56), (4:14.95), 3:38.39, 3:17.53, 4:01.30

2x2x2 BLD
best: 1:13.58
times: 1:13.58, 1:55.95

3x3x3 BLD:
best: 5:41.83
times: 5:41.83, DNF(6:02.70) off by 3 edge cycle and 3 corner cycle, dunno what i did wrong...:confused:

EDIT: i still remember the 2nd scramble and i tried what i remembered with my eyes open, i did the exact same thing but it was solved? haha maybe just some minor mistakes.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2007)

mahajarama said:


> Mahajarama:
> 
> *Fewest Moves*
> 
> ...


 
Your solution is correct and I understand the first part, but not the last part. Could you please write it down like this

Extended 3/4 cross: (y' x2) L D R' B' R' L' U L 
2nd pair: R' U B' U B R
3rd pair + ???insertion: U2 R U' R' B' R B R U' R2 U R U'
and then I lost you: R2 U R' B' R' B R B U2 F' U' B' U2 F R2


----------



## pjk (Aug 21, 2007)

3x Speedsolving:
17.56 (19.47) (16.50) 17.47 17.85
Avg: 17.62 Seconds
Good enough, but I need to get better.

3x3 OH:
35.32 (39.36) 37.93 37.29 (33.63)
Avg: 36.84 Seconds
Wow, I haven't practiced in like 2 weeks, and I pull this off. I am certainly pleased.


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 21, 2007)

Extended 3/4 cross: (y' x2) L D R' B' R' L' U L 

2nd pair: R' U B' U B R

3rd pair: U2 R U' R' B' R B R U' R2 U R U'

I approached the next step in an unorthodox way, and it mostly involved a lot of intuitive "Guessing and Checking". (It took me about 56 minutes to map out these steps)

After inserting the third pair I decided to try using a different strategy that would either detrimentally increase my move count, or substantially decrease it.

R2 U R' B' R' B R B: Enabled me to sort of 'set up' all of the pieces for the next step. It did not break up the 2x2x2 block which was made with the red/white/blue pieces and also preserved a 2x2 block made with the orange/white/blue pieces. This was important because it made me capable of better manipulating some of the previously "hard to get" pieces. At this point, the cube really didn't look like much and I was on the verge of abandoning this new strategy. (This was by far the hardest and most frustrating step to map out) 

U2 F' U' B' : This set of moves allowed me to create a 2x2x2 block with the blue/white/orange pieces, whilst in turn creating an incorrectly oriented 3x2 piece with the red/white/blue/yellow pieces. This step also kept my orange/green/white cubies in tact. 

U2 F R2: Allows me to successfully build a 2x2x3 block and complete the cube.
(U2 builds the 2x2x3 block and also places the red/white/green and white/green blocks in their respective areas. A Front move builds the 2x3x3 portion. At the same time, the Right side is incorrectly oriented but R2 quickly fixes that problem and finishes the cube)

I'm sorry if this sounds confusing. I tried to explain my thought process in the best possible manner. 

Thanks.


----------



## tim (Aug 21, 2007)

2x2x2
Average: 21.40
(19.04) 20.39 21.05 22.77 (23.09)

Yeah, nice times .

3x3x3
Average: 24.33
(22.38) (28.00) 22.47 24.87 25.66

It took me 2 seconds to perform a U turn at my last solve :/.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's FMC which I forgot to put in my last post:

X Cross: R B L' F B2 L F R2 U L' B2
2nd pair: y U R U R' U R U R'
3rd pair: U' R' U R
4th pair + OLL: y' R U' B2 U2 B' U' B U' B2 U2 R'
PLL: U2 R' U R U' R2 y' R' U' R U y x R U R' U' R2 B'

50 moves


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
Average:
(6.96), 10.38, 10.18, 9.53, (11.05)

eww... horrible.

3x3x3
Average: 20.20
20.75, 19.81, (23.90), (19.59), 20.03

Ok. this sucks. I had a 18 sec avg w/ the 2x2 scrambles that I did by accident. ugh...

3x3x3 OH
Average: 1:05.44
(1:14.86), (54.83), 1:05.71, 1:05.47, 1:05.15

i hate OH now... i need to just lube my cube, and maybe practice.

4x4x4
Average: 1:23.59
1:14.65 O, (1:11.36), (1:32.75 OP), 1:31.74 OP, 1:24.38 O

wow... I definantly should have done better, but I'm pleased with these. I guess new Eastsheens really do work.

5x5x5
Average: 2:31.57
2:25.43, 2:13.44, 2:37.08, 2:41.83, 2:32.50

Eh... i'm not really trying...

Square-1
Average: 1:36.56
(1:51.91), (1:27.80), 1:34.84, 1:29.55, 1:45.28

Magic
Average: 1.49
1.59, 1.33, (1.88), (1.27), 1.56

yeah...

Megaminx
Average: 3:22.43
3:25.48, 3:13.42, (3:33.12), (3:07.98), 3:28.40

I hate scrambling this thing... So much.
---BLD---

2x2x2: 33.63
1. 48.27
2. 33.63

3x3x3: 2:55.77
1. 2:55.77
2. 3:16.96

I've been practicing this mainly.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 22, 2007)

*Gilles van den Peereboom*

*3x3: 16,53 seconds*
Times: (14,81) (21,40) 16,95 17,15 15,49


*3x3 OH: 25,26 seconds*
Times: (26,06) 25,70 25,03 25,06 (22,90)

*3x3 FM: 49 moves*
Solution:
Cross: x2 F R' B2 R B D
1st pair: R' U' R F' U F 
2nd pair: B U B' F U' F' 
3rd pair: B' U B U' L U L' 
4th pair (1): U' B U' B' 
Corner cycle insertion: x2 R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 x2
4th pair (2) + OLL: U' R' U R F U' R' U' R U F' U


----------



## Rama (Aug 22, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> *Gilles van den Peereboom*
> 
> *3x3 OH: 25,26 seconds*
> Times: (26,06) 25,70 25,03 25,06 (22,90)



Something tells me you are going to surprise me at the Lyon open with a sub 20 average...


----------



## jeff081692 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jefferson James

2x2x2
average=14.63
(11.44), 15.58, (17.95), 13.72, 14.58 (I am not good at turning this cube)

3x3x3
average=39.61 
38.75, (36.30), 38.24, 41.84, (45.72)

11 days ago i averaged 53 seconds on my 3x3 so i am happy with these times for now.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 23, 2007)

Rama said:


> Something tells me you are going to surprise me at the Lyon open with a sub 20 average...



I hope it too ! 

(though if you do sub20, that's good too ;-))


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 23, 2007)

What about Johannes Laire? He might go to the Swedish Open this weekend and break his two National Records again. That would also mean that he might beat your best average time Gilles, just like he beat Rama's best time last week (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/e.php?eventId=333oh&regionId=&years=&show=100%2BPersons&average=Average)


----------



## Rama (Aug 24, 2007)

Rama Temmink

3x3 avg: 16.13
15,64	16,83	16,14	16,62	15,35

3x3 OH avg: 25,72
24,06	28,58	22,60	24,51	31,16

Pyraminx avg: 14,34
13,11	17,47	12,44	11,32	DNF

No warm ups, my OH cube is DEAD.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 24, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> What about Johannes Laire? He might go to the Swedish Open this weekend and break his two National Records again. That would also mean that he might beat your best average time Gilles, just like he beat Rama's best time last week (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/e.php?eventId=333oh&regionId=&years=&show=100%2BPersons&average=Average)



Yes indeed.
I would be very happy if he breaks "my" European Record.
That means that the level in OH cubing among Europeans is much better and thus the competition at the WC will be very good.

However, I would also like to say that I hope to break "my" European Record (= the Belgian record) at the Lyon Open. This is more likely to happen since there are 2 rounds and twice an average of 5.
In Lyon, the competition will be very good and hopefully, someone with a sub25 average will not be on the podium.

EDIT: I just checked the results of all the competition that took place this year. Every time, at least the 3rd competitor in the final had an average time of 25 seconds or more.


----------



## Rama (Aug 25, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> EDIT: I just checked the results of all the competition that took place this year. Every time, at least the 3rd competitor in the final had an average time of 25 seconds or more.



Gilles, I think this is the time that the competition for OH is getting so hard, we better do not care about it anymore, I mean look at us with the 3x3 we don't even care about it anymore, that's why I play the Pyraminx a lot now. 

Ton claims that the cube WILL fade away again, so that means a lot less competition for the ones who still cubes, but also a lot less fun, I think. I would like to regain my ''6th'' position with OH avg with a few hundreds of seconds from number 5 and 7, that's much cooler to watch at.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 26, 2007)

OK, the Caltech guys changed the facts:

For the first time, the 3 fastest people in the 3x3 OH final had a sub25 average.

I'm still waiting for 4 people. ^^


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 26, 2007)

Actually they did sub 25 in the first round and sub 24 in the final!


----------



## Worms (Aug 26, 2007)

My times:

2x2
1. (10.53'')
2. 10.22''
3. (8.09'')
4. 8.77''
5. 8.88''
Average-5: 9.29''
too bad 

3x3
1. (27.46'')
2. 25.94''
3. (22.01'')
4. 24.40''
5. 24.58''
Average-5: 24.973''
Also bad

3x3 OH
1. 1'12.37''
2. 1'09.78''
3. (1'09.53'')
4. (1'31.46'')
5. 1'15.05''
Average-5: 1'12.04''
Normal times 

4x4
1. 3'11.11'' OLL
2. (3'24.89'') OLL
3. (2'17.71'')
4. 2'53.09'' PLL
5. 2'55.53''
Average-5: 2'59.91''
Sub3!!! I learn 4x4 last monday

Magic
1. 1.76''
2. (1.51'')
3. 1.99''
4. (2.14'')
5. 2.03''
Average-5: 1.926''
I must change my magic

Pyraminx
1. 29.23''
2. (29.99'')
3. 26.55''
4. (19.75'')
5. 24.21
Average-5: 26.663''
I have never player before whith my pyraminx, my record is 19.75''


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 26, 2007)

*2x2x2*: (15.89) 8.27 10.98 7.65 (7.13) = *8.97*
*3x3x3*: (32.11) 29.29 (24.41) 25.11 25.49 = *26.63*
*3x3x3_oh*: 48.91 (59.75) 46.85 50.47 (40.68) = *48.74*
*4x4x4*: 1:43.77(O) (1:52.96) (1:41.43)(OP) 1:46.38(OP) 1:50.40 = *1:46.85*
*5x5x5*: 2:48.99 (2:33.22) 2:45.07 2:37.54 (2:51.85) = *2:43.87*
*2x2x2_bf*: 1:10.89 3:34.88 = *1:10.89*
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF DNF = *DNF*
*Square-1*: (2:23.09)(P) (1:42.92) 1:57.97 1:47.43 1:54.08(P) = *1:53.16*
*Magic*: (1.64) 3.79 (DNF) 2.60 1.71 = *2.70*
*MegaMinx*: (3:51.11) 3:51.58 (4:23.72) 4:05.81 4:17.38 = *4:04.92*
*Pyraminx*: 20.14 (14.02) (34.85) 22.33 24.54 = *22.34*
*Fewest Moves: 39*
Ultra Extended X-Cross: *B2 F2 D' R' F' R2 B'* (The second move (F2) helped form the 2nd+3rd pair. This part was initially followed by F D F' U, B' D' B for a 14 moves "3 pairs F2L")
Edge-OLL + Edge-PLL + 2nd pair: *R F' R' F U D*
3rd pair: *B' D' B*
4th pair: *R' D2 R D2 R' D2*
Corner-OLL: *x2 F' L' F R F' L F U*
Corner-PLL: *R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R*


----------

